# Steel Sight for Beretta 92S



## The Gipper (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to have the very minimal sights on my Beretta 92S replaced with more substantial sights, not night sights. the rear sight is dove-tailed in but the front is part of the slide. Can the front be machined off and replaced?


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

One of best places is Wilson Combat. They have a number of options to replace the front sight. They will install it for you.

Also, Trijicon  has replacement sights which they will install for you.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I think the answer to your question is "no". The little front part of the slide that wraps around the muzzle end of the barrel that the front sight is integral to on the Beretta 92S does not have enough mass to allow a dovetail to be cut. 

You might inquire of a gunsmith the possibility of building up the existing front sight. This would likely require replacement of the rear sight with a higher sight, but as you pointed out, rear sight replacement is not an issue.


----------



## matt018888 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a 92s and was wondering the same. Tooltech gunsight Inc. told me estimated $95.00 to drill front and rear sights for white 3 dot system. I heard there pretty good in my search for new sights. 

Hello Matt,



We can put a white painted dot on your front sight. If you would like, we can still make a new rear sight and set it up with white dots also. The existing rear sight might be able to be altered for white dots, but will need to be looked at after receipt of the slide. If the rear sight is good to use, the price will go down to $95.00. If a new rear sight is required, the price will be $165.00. There is also a S/H charge of $18.00 for return shipping of your slide. Please let me know if I can be of further assistance. Thank you.



Steve Trottier

Tooltech Gunsight, Inc.


----------



## twbelieves (Dec 6, 2018)

matt018888 said:


> I have a 92s and was wondering the same. Tooltech gunsight Inc. told me estimated $95.00 to drill front and rear sights for white 3 dot system. I heard there pretty good in my search for new sights.
> 
> Hello Matt,
> 
> ...


I am also trying to get reasonable sights on my 92s. Has anyone put a red dot on their 92s?


----------

